# Moved out....next steps....



## Hopeful lady (Mar 6, 2015)

hi all,

I'm new to the separation part of this board. I've been off for a while just trying to get my self together so I can move forward. This is all really new to me so if I start to ramble or get confusing let me know and I will try to clarify.

My husband and I have decided to separate and the way things are going I don't really see reconciliation being an option so I'm trying to get a separation agreement in place for short term while we get ourselves together enough to move the divorce process along I guess. A lawyer friend drafted an agreement and even though separation isn't a "legal state of marriage" in TX we thought we could sign/notarize this while we are still agreeable and maybe use it for mediation in the future as we will have already agreed to everything

What I am wondering is is it legal/ok to put in a parenting plan/ agreement that your ex doesn't share your personal information or personal info about your kid(s) (such as full names, schools/workplaces, daily schedules etc)? Has anyone ever done this or something similar?

I'm learning to be fine with the fact that he wants to be "single" but I know from previous experience that he has a real problem with over sharing info (even when it is incredibly embellished) and since I'm very protective of my info and child(ren) and have no clue about the caliber of people he's dealing with I'm kind of worried (I probably watch too much "snapped" and "fatal attraction" which doesn't help my paranoia....)


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think you can put clauses into an official divorce agreement. Your lawyer can advise you best. But if you have concerns, and know reconciliation is not likely, I would go ahead and get started with the divorce. The sooner you can have things finalized, the better.


----------

